# Looking for gamers in Rome, Ga



## Rasyr (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello All,
    I am looking to either join or start a gaming group in 
Rome, Ga. I have been playing roleplaying games for over 
20 years, and have been a DM, off & on, for about ten years.

Please contact me at rasyr@dugger.dynu.com if you are interested


----------

